# كيفيه حساب Sheet Metal Forming Analysis



## Eng-Maher (5 مارس 2009)

Sheet Metal Forming Analysis

الرابط فى المرفقات​


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 مارس 2009)

STUDY OF SUPERPLASTIC FORMING PROCESS USING FINITE
ELEMENT ANALYSIS
http://lib.uky.edu/ETD/ukymseg2003t00123/PDthesis.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 مارس 2009)

SHEAR AND TORSION
http://ocw.mit.edu/NR/rdonlyres/Mat...ED1-AF0D-4B11-B951-1A6BEC460E5D/0/torsion.pdf


----------



## فتوح (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب ماهر

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (5 مارس 2009)

الأخ ماهر .. ملفات ممتازة ..وجهد متميز جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 مارس 2009)

اخى فتوح الف شكر اخى الفاضل .. نورت


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 مارس 2009)

نورت اخى جوا د الف شكر اخى الفاضل


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل خيراً


----------



## عمران احمد (17 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح بأذن المولى عز و جل


----------



## شوارعي (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخوي


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على الردود****


----------



## nachite (23 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو الاس (25 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الشاطرنبيل (26 أبريل 2009)

......................تسلم يالغالي...........................


----------



## ودبيلا (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 أكتوبر 2009)

eng-maher قال:


> sheet metal forming analysis​
> 
> 
> 
> الرابط فى المرفقات​


 

الأخ المهندس ماهر..​ 
لك مواضيع شتى في فروع عدة .. ​ 
كلها قيمة ..مفيدة.. 
جزاك الله خيرا ..ووفقك.​ 
وبارك المولى في جهدك وعملك وعمرك.​


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا د محمد كتير ... نورت الموضوع وزاد شرف بحضرتك .


----------



## ابو الاس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## kita (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Yaser Alewe (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 ديسمبر 2009)

قرأت كل الردود من اخوانى اشكركم جميعا والى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح الف شكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

